
To Surprise a Voice - wallflower
https://thepointmag.com/2016/criticism/to-surprise-a-voice
======
Nzen
tl;dr Max Nelson's meditation on internantionalizing film dialog that largely
prefers subtitles over dubbing. The title refers to an inadvertent sigh by the
original actor that a dubber can't hope to authentically recreate. Nelson also
laments the common obscurity of subtitle authors and hopes more of their work
were analysed as translations of literature are.

